# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  For those of you debating what women want...

## nameless

Baldness is not a big problem if women want macho burly men but what if women want guys that look attractive rather than burly???

http://living.msn.com/love-relations...ttle-down-with

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Baldness is not a big problem if women want macho burly men but what if women want guys that look attractive rather than burly???
> 
> http://living.msn.com/love-relations...ttle-down-with


 I haven't done my own survey, but my wife for instance prefers masculine men.  I don't remember any woman I've ever known expressing a favorable opinion of the feminine male.  I've noticed that TV sitcoms over the last decade or so, seem to promote a kind of silly boy, neutered male-like character.  So in my opinion promotion of a trend could possibly be behind this and some women have latched on to it.  It's also possible though, that some women today see the ten year old boy in a twenty five year old body as non-threatening.  Come to think of it, when I was ten, some of the guys teased the girls mercilessly.   :Confused:  Another thing to consider is the fact that most of the mainstream media have reduced themselves to marketing departments for various movements, corporations, groups, government ploys etc.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Notcoolanymore

A good head of hair, good looking, and in good shape does not equal feminine.  Just like a slob of a norwood 6 does not equal a masculine man.

----------


## Mike K

I had no idea that 76% of women were lesbians.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

That's because a tough guy kicking ass all the time goes out of style once you reach your mid-late 20's.  Most women don't want to settle down with a loser that's in jail all the time doing odd jobs because he has some record.

----------


## Mike K

> That's because a tough guy kicking ass all the time goes out of style once you reach your mid-late 20's.  Most women don't want to settle down with a loser that's in jail all the time doing odd jobs because he has some record.


 I'm not sure I understand your comment Notcoolanymore. Are you suggesting that this is what I am? I'll have you know that I am a law abiding citizen, with no criminal record, and I am a drilling and completions engineer for a multi-billion dollar oil company with a bachelors degree in petroleum engineering from a well known state university.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

No I was addressing the initial post/article that women prefer "feminine" men.  

You do sound like you have much success in your life though.

----------


## Mike K

Oh ok sorry to jump to conclusions like that.

----------


## nameless

> I haven't done my own survey, but my wife for instance prefers masculine men.  I don't remember any woman I've ever known expressing a favorable opinion of the feminine male.  I've noticed that TV sitcoms over the last decade or so, seem to promote a kind of silly boy, neutered male-like character.  So in my opinion promotion of a trend could possibly be behind this and some women have latched on to it.  It's also possible though, that some women today see the ten year old boy in a twenty five year old body as non-threatening.  Come to think of it, when I was ten, some of the guys teased the girls mercilessly.   Another thing to consider is the fact that most of the mainstream media have reduced themselves to marketing departments for various movements, corporations, groups, government ploys etc.
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> forhair.com
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1070 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
> ...


 
The fact that you don't recall any woman you've ever known like feminine men just goes to show how out of touch you are with what women want.  

Almost every woman I have ever known prefers guys that look attractive - feminine.

----------


## nameless

> I had no idea that 76% of women were lesbians.


 
Women never said their lesbians. They said they like attractive men.

----------


## nameless

> That's because a tough guy kicking ass all the time goes out of style once you reach your mid-late 20's.  Most women don't want to settle down with a loser that's in jail all the time doing odd jobs because he has some record.


 I disagree with your reason for why women like attractive men. I think that the attractiveness of attractive men stirs women emotionally. I think women like the way it feels to look at an attractive man and know that they "own" him the same way men like to own attractive women because her attractiveness moves him. It's the same thing.

----------


## nameless

> I'm not sure I understand your comment Notcoolanymore. Are you suggesting that this is what I am? I'll have you know that I am a law abiding citizen, with no criminal record, and I am a drilling and completions engineer for a multi-billion dollar oil company with a bachelors degree in petroleum engineering from a well known state university.


 
Yea but you look burly and rough whereas the man with hair looks attractive and sweet. Women want the guy who looks attractive and sweet.

----------


## nameless

> No I was addressing the initial post/article that women prefer "feminine" men.  
> 
> You do sound like you have much success in your life though.


 Women would rather have an attractive man of modest success than a burly mean-looking bald men of good success.

----------


## Mribby1

Coming from a man on the camp effeminate side ofcourse not everyone is the same but In my opinion women want an "attractive" and "sweet" man because it looks better among their peers. Everyone wants to have a hot person around their arm guys do so do girls. it's a misrepresentation in the media that woman are these angels who aren't shallow and don't want partners just for their appearance. My girlfriend told me that when a hot guy walks in the room and everyone notices he becomes hotter... (I've convinced myself that i was the hot guy  :Wink:  ) But seriously particularly among us younger guys that's the scenario. I imagine once you get a bit older there is an evolution of thought looks still play a role but not a huge role as it does when you're 19 - 30 .

----------


## fred970

Yeah so if you're balding in your 20's, the best year of or life you're doomed if you want a girl your age. 

Then when you enter your 30's with your shiny bald head, you'll be able to land a used-up woman in her 30's too.

Some of the rationalizations here are so depressing to read.

----------


## baldozer

> Yeah so if you're balding in your 20's, the best year of or life you're doomed if you want a girl your age. 
> 
> Then when you enter your 30's with your shiny bald head, you'll be able to land a used-up woman in her 30's too.
> 
> Some of the rationalizations here are so depressing to read.


 I don't know what you guys really mean by feminine, but I don't think feminine big eyes and lips are considered attractive in men. Lips maybe, but not that sort of eyes. Vertically small and horizontally long deep set eyes with prominent brow ridge always look better on men. Moreover having a thick neck is also important. A thin feminine neck never looks good on men.

----------


## Aphrodite

> Yeah so if you're balding in your 20's, the best year of or life you're doomed if you want a girl your age. 
> 
> Then when you enter your 30's with your shiny bald head, you'll be able to land a used-up woman in her 30's too.
> 
> Some of the rationalizations here are so depressing to read.


 I agree, this is depressing to read. Women find men attractive for other attributes aside from their hair. Of course, no women that I know, says I can't wait to go out and meet a bald man and make him my husband.... But I have seen attractive balding men. Do some men look better bald than others, YES! However,men have many other qualities contributing to their level of attractiveness; such as a handsome face, nice body, charming personality, great job. Your hair cannot be the only determining factor of attractiveness. If that were the case, then all men with a full head of hair would be considered attractive to women, and we know this is not true.

----------


## Mike K

> Women never said their lesbians. They said they like attractive men.


 That's actually not what the article says it says 76% of women prefer "feminine" men. I'm sure 100% of women would rather be with an attractive guy just like 100% of men would rather be with an attractive woman. But all dudes that I know would rather be with a feminine, attractive woman than some butch dyke lady. This article says 76% of women prefer "feminine" men, that sounds pretty lezbo to me. Wouldn't you think it was just a little faggy if some dude was really into super butch girls? Feminine does not equal attractive. There are definitely masculine men who are attractive.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> No women that I know, says I can't wait to go out and meet a bald man and make him my husband.... But I have seen attractive balding men. Do some men look better bald than others, YES! However,men have many other qualities contributing to their level of attractiveness; such as a handsome face, nice body, charming personality, great job. Your hair cannot be the only determining factor of attractiveness. If that were the case, then all men with a full head of hair would be considered attractive to women, and we know this is not true.


 I had a good looking woman tell me she prefers bald men and finds them very attractive.  In particular she finds a shaved head attractive.  Women see things differently than men.  I have been married for 25 years and I'm just beginning to understand some of the differences.

Women and the bald head.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## fred970

Shaved head of course, that's what they think about when they say they find bald men sexy. But this is different from a NW4+ who shaves because he has to.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Shaved head of course, that's what they think about when they say they find bald men sexy. But this is different from a NW4+ who shaves because he has to.


 Right on.

----------


## Aphrodite

This isn't a very good study... It doesn't list what qualities were used to describe feminine vs. masculine men. It also mentions nothing about hair loss. Are men with a full head of hair more feminine than balding men? If so, how?

----------


## Aphrodite

Just because women prefer a man who has good hygiene or doesn't behave like a barbarian, does not make her a lesbian. But again, this study doesn't even say what qualities make men fall into the feminine vs. masculine categories. 

Another study you may be interested in is one that titled "Are bald men more virile than their well thatched contemporaries". According to this study conducted by Burton et al of 48 men ages 35–64 years, surrogate markers of “masculinity” such as hair
density on the trunk and limbs, serum testosterone levels, sebum secretion rate, sweat secretion rate, skin thickness, muscle thickness and bone thickness had no correlation to baldness. According to the population studied, bald men did not prove any more virile than men with a full head of hair. So I ask you, how does being bald make you more masculine? How is the article about women preferring feminine men relevant to hair loss?

----------


## Mike K

Yea its not a very well written article...

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Yea its not a very well written article...


 Women look at the whole package.  I commonly hear of women being totally turned off by men that have everything going for them, including the negatives like arrogance, conceit, selfishness, and insensitivity.  The media seems to want men to take the sensitivity thing to ridiculous levels, just to keep that one in perspective.  To sum it up women generally hate arrogant self-centered men.

It's important to women how men carry themselves.  Self confidence and a positive attitude are paramount.  Women hate pitiful-me whiners. 

There is power in the image men project.  Famous actors run into this a lot.  People think the villain on TV or film is probably a bad guy in real life, or Patrick Stewart and William Shatner know how to fly the space shuttle.  It has often been reported that Curly of the Three Stooges developed a poor self image as a result of his Stooge persona as a heavyset cueball-crowned clown.  I believe I once read that women had a hard time taking him seriously.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------

